# Tape adhesive removal.



## serketsiccs1nine (Dec 28, 2008)

Is there a safe and efficient way to remove the adhesive left behind from taping the screens.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Franmar makes a soybean product to remove adhesive. It works very well.

If you tape one side of the screen only, a good way is to wet the opposite side down, place emulsion reclaimer on the screen, take a sponge and start rubbing the reclaimer in. Let it sit for about a minute, then you should be able to pull the tape off on the opposite side without the tape residue being left behind.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi SERK

If you don't have a screen supplier readily available, this product can be found on store shelves most anywhere:
Cleaner | Walgreens

There's an excellent industrial formula version similar to it from Chemical Consultants called TS-305; _also citrus-based_:
TS-305 PRESS WASH - Chemical Consultants Inc

Happy Trails!


----------



## Skiddem (Apr 11, 2009)

Use your emulsion remover. Spray it down, scrub some and then work on a cleaning another screen for a few minutes. You will see your emulsion begin to run on the screen. Whenever you are done killing time cleaning another screen, go back and scrub again (won't take much) then spray. If you spray using a pressure washer on the opposite side of the tape (through the silk) it will release as the water floods it. You will be left with minimal (there shouldn't be any) residue.


----------



## John_Sheridan (Oct 8, 2009)

Even better... use this and you won't have any residue to clean off later. 

Natural Rubber Adhesive tape. 

Natural Rubber Adhesive Tape - PVC


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

I second John's recommendation of using different tape. I tried about 4 brands before I settled on this one:

Screen Tape 2" Wide Low Adhesive

It leaves no residue and is easy to work with. I've tried the 3" wide stuff they sell but had to send it back because the adhesive was really stinky... no joke, it smelled gross. 

There have been many things I have tried to do in an attempt to save some money. After spending far too much time on "saving money" I realized my time is much more valuable than a few dollars here and there on good materials.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I use $1/roll clear packing tape, and in the event that I get some residue left behind (usually on a second run where I have cleaned the screen with press wash), I just take a piece of regular masking tape and dab at the residue, the adhesive from the masking tape pulls it right up. It beats having the goo moving all around the screen while you are trying to clean the ink off, IMO.


----------



## serketsiccs1nine (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the help. I think my best bet is to change tape. What good is saving money on material if it's going to take twice as long to reclaim the screen.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

serketsiccs1nine said:


> Thanks to everyone for the help. I think my best bet is to change tape. What good is saving money on material if it's going to take twice as long to reclaim the screen.


As an FYI, using emulsion on one side won't add any time to your reclaiming process. You take the tape off during the process instead of before. Same amount of time. I just see $5 rolls of tape as opposed to $1.50 rolls. Quite a bit of difference.

Just my .02


----------

